

Ask HN: If you weren't coding for a living, what would you like to be doing? - msvan


======
bartonfink
If I had no further need for money (e.g. if I could provide for my family at a
middle-class level permanently), I'd landscape full-time.

------
civilian
Science fiction writer and/or working in biotech.

My degree was in biochemistry... that's what I thought I'd be doing, but there
was no demand for more entry-level biotech workers when I graduated and lots
of demand for programmers. That being said, I think I enjoy programming more
than biotech.

------
jakubholynet
I would be coding for fun :-) Working in languages and toolchains of my choice
(Clojure, f.ex.), helping organizations worth helping (NGOs,...). But that
would be only a part-time activity, I would use the other part for stuff I
like & never have enough time for - yoga, teaching, ... .

------
deadfall
Maybe it is still the kid in me but professional racecar driver. I use to tear
cars down and build them up when I was younger. I never have the
financial/family support or knowhow to race full time.

------
LeoSolaris
Writing sci-fi, fantasy, and horror novels with a lot more focus.

------
ragatskynet
Hmmm. Maybe I would try to gather some money for creating a music instrument
shop/service. I like music and technology (behind music) as well - that would
be fun!

------
lsiunsuex
I wanted to be a architect when I was younger.

~~~
brudgers
Now that I am older, I am wanting to be a programmer. Architecture is like
being a chef, but with more liability and fewer happy customers.

------
michael_fine
I always loved cooking, but the long hours, high stress, and low wages turned
me off from becoming a chef.

------
brwr
I have always wanted to study combinatorics or linear algebra at a graduate
level.

------
stathisg
Novel/screenplay writer, or a journalist for technology or art related
subjects.

------
a_alakkad
Live in countryside, take care of sheep and planting!

------
ereckers
Fishing guide.

------
shail
Become a survival guide.

------
meerita
Flying a plane.

------
cosmc
a farmer.

